
Rumor Claims Apple Entering TV Business - For Real, Yo | The Mac Observer - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/rumor_claims_Apple_entering_tv_business_-_for_real_yo/
======
bigamil
Yeah they need to with the Apple TV vs Google TV situation to remain
competitive.

